# A puppy of culture



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey all. Just a had to make a quick Bragg/ note to self about my sweet girl! Frida is 12 weeks old now and has been to the beach, on boats, in airports, in tons of stores. She's met children, horses, goats, cows, cats and dogs. 
She has been the easiest puppy I've ever house trained. I'm just so impressed with her and can't wait to see what the future holds!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

It looks like Frida is having lots of adventures. Cute pup!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

12 weeks? Keep it up for the next 24 and you're gold! Have fun, it's a great age


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It is so refreshing to hear such a wonderful success story like yours! Congratulations!


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

She is going to be one awesome adult dog.


----------



## FridaVon97 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks guys! I'll keep up with the updates. Love hearing yours too!


----------

